# Kind of OT: Model Railroad Show



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I posted some information about a Train Show on the Model Railroad Forum. I noticed a good number of people from this forum over there. If you would, please take a walk on the wild side :woohoo: and check it out. Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted some information about a Train Show on the Model Railroad Forum. I noticed a good number of people from this forum over there. If you would, please take a walk on the wild side :woohoo: and check it out. Randy.


OH! You meant the MILD side! Sure! I'll check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Umm...!*



joez870 said:


> OH! You meant the MILD side! Sure! I'll check it out! :thumbsup:


Watchoochoo talkin' 'bout Joe?  

See attached trainage.

#1. E03 diesel/electric Trans Europe Express tops 250 kph!

#2. E003 4-6-2 Steam Express 150 kph!

#3. The articulated Swiss Crocodile freight loco 120kph with a full load!

#4. A 1937 EO3 Streamliner circa 1965, full zinc body! This things a knuckle breaking missle!

Zinc diecast chassis with slip on rubber traction tires. (relief cut into wheels for tires). Electric pantographs are functional allowing two trains on one track. These babies flat rip and plenty of grunt! Brought to you by Marklin.

More mayhem than you can shake a slot troller at. I'll put the E03 up against most t-jets or a lazy AFX!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, a few years back, I talked to an older guy at a hobby store near here who said he used to RACE HO trains... apparently they ran parallel tracks...


--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> OH! You meant the MILD side! Sure! I'll check it out! :thumbsup:



If you can make the trip to Nappanee, watch out for the horses and buggies. There's alot of Amish folks here, and some of them will be at the Train Show. 

It's a fun hobby. I like it because it's a slower pace for me. Nice break from the slot cars. But I love the slot cars. I'm having to divide money between the two hobbies.

From Early September 07 to the beginning of December 07 it was slot cars. Now from about early Dec to now it's been the H.O. trains. 

I keep bouncing between the two hobbies. I guess I'm just one of the many Rubber Hobbiest out there. Randy.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You'd be surprised at how much slot car stuff you can find at train shows. I go to one at the fair grounds every year and there is always tons of slot car stuff there.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to go to the Festival of Steam in Sacramento years back, they always had a model show too. You can apply a lot of the things from layout building from them to us, but I wish there were 1/64th scale buildings and fixtures too, not just 1/87th.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Here's an idea-*

One thing I always liked about the train shows that come to my county is the detailing contest they have, where people build diorama boxes that all hook together on a stage. The builders are given specific parameters for the box and how the rails are laid out. There must be 2 sets of rails going through that will connect from diorama to diorama. It's really cool to see what people do.

Someone should come up with a slot track contest like that. Allow people to build segments with track going through. And then allow them to do different dioramas and connect them all together for a big race!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Slott V said:


> One thing I always liked about the train shows that come to my county is the detailing contest they have, where people build diorama boxes that all hook together on a stage. The builders are given specific parameters for the box and how the rails are laid out. There must be 2 sets of rails going through that will connect from diorama to diorama. It's really cool to see what people do.
> 
> Someone should come up with a slot track contest like that. Allow people to build segments with track going through. And then allow them to do different dioramas and connect them all together for a big race!
> :thumbsup:


That is a brilliant idea, if enough people could be brought together to make it work. Do a ton of work on one segment, experiment while not having to worry about the whole layout..... would be great to see what sort of themes people would come up with. Le Mans next to highway hot rod drags next to scenic canyon.... 

Bill is right on, some of the most awe inspiring pieces of machinery I have ever seen are massive old steam locomotives, drive wheels taller than me and capable of pulling a whole lot really fast. Cool, but apples and oranges to compare.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello All,

The show is just over a week away. Wanted to bump this post to remind any interested people. Hope to see some of you there. Randy.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it there. Nappanee is about a 10 minute drive for me. Might as well say 15 to the actual venue. Cool!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ligier Runner,

Hope to see you there. I'll be there with a nametag around my neck. 

I tell the other EMRC members that I'm going to take out the N Scale layout or Northwall and replace it with a HO Scale Roadcourse or HO Dragstrip. 

I can introduce you as the track planner and really yank their chain. 

Randy.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Finding anything to do with slots would be a bonus for sure but how much can I expect to find in the realm of scenery and detail items like trees, roads, figures, etc.? That's where I'm really at right now.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello,

Well, the 2008 Elkhart Model Railroad Club Train Show is in the history book. We had a great turnout. 491 paid admissions @ $4.00 per person 12 thru adult. We had 104 tables but had 5 tables cancel at the last minute. So it was 99 tables at $15.00 per table.

Most of the vendors said they did from fair to great buisness. I got there at 7:10 AM with the donuts, coffee, milk, juice for our vendors. Yes, if you are a vendor at our show we provide you with Coffee decaf or regular, 2% milk or Chocolate milk, Orange Juice, and Donuts. We even bring it to your table.

At the end of the show we bring candy bars and soda around to the vendors. We really appreciate our vendors.

I found some great deals. Proto 2000 (DC) Alco FA1 and FB1 both powered and NIB for $30.00, Bachmann with DCC on board FT B UNIT NIB New York Central, and a Used Proto 2000 (DC) GP20 Santa Fe for $25.00. 

We'll do it all again next year. Randy.


----------

